# CMHR FIRST ONLINE ADOPTION FAIR



## Marty (Sep 4, 2011)

FROM THE DESK OF CONNIE PARR

Hello!

CMHR is planning a big "Adoption Fair". This will be run like the online auctions you may have seen out on the internet recently. Heather at Marestare has generously offered to host this event for us! Big Thanks to Heather!

We have several minis and ponies whom are looking for their forever loving homes. Some of them have been in foster care more than a year. Wouldn't it be wonderful if each horse could find their forever family?

Our online Adoption Fair will begin on October 15th and run through October 29th, 2011. The opening bid for each horse will be 100.00 and there will be no reserves. Although there are no reserves please keep in mind that our rescue runs solely on donations. With each bid you will be helping us to help other horses in need. *Each winning bidder will be required to fill out an Adoption Application and be approved before any horse can be transported.* Transportation is the responsibility of the winning bidder. All CMHR horses are kept current on all basic care. Please join us in our very first online "Adoption Fair"!

Connie Parr

CMHR President


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 6, 2011)

YAY!!! This sounds like a wonderful idea! Can't wait to see if Trooper and Momma get any bids!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 9, 2011)

Wonderful idea! I wish I was closer bc I could home a couple.


----------

